# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 > آموزش: شبیه ساز خط تلفن و تماس ورودی برای ساخت تلفن گویا IVR

## hamed_basic

با سلام خدمت دوستان 
داشتم توی انجمن گشت می زدم به یه سوالی برخوردم که قبلا یه یک ماهی یکی از پروژه هام رو عقب انداخت و الان می خوام راجع بهش کمی توضیح بدم .

یکی از دوستان پرسیده بود که چه جوری میتونه یک یا چند تماس ورودی رو برای تست سیستم تلفن گویا که در حال نوشتن بود رو شبیه سازی کنه . من چند وقت پیش یک همچین سیستمی رو طراحی کردم و می خوام این بخشش رو توضیح بدم .

بسته به شرایط شما (مالی) و همچنین سخت افزاری که استفاده می کنید این راهکار ها فرق می کنه 

1 . یه راه ساده وجود داره که با چند تا نرم افزار و امولاتور میشه تماس ورودی رو شبیه سازی کرد اما یه کم زمان بره 

2. میتونید از یک دستگاه سانترال مثلا پاناسونیک استفاده کنید که من الان دارم همین کار رو می کنم و کاملا بی‌دردسره و واسه خرید یه سانترال معمولی دست دوم که کارتون رو راه بندازه حدود 100 تا 150 تومن بايد هزينه كنيد.

نکته ای که وجود داره اینه که سیستم اولی که بر پایه نرم افزاره می تونه جوابگوی خوبی واسه مودم و سیستم های چند خطی باشه اما اگه کسی مثل من خواست با 4 تا برد چهار خط دیالوجیک برنامه رو تست کنه یه کم دردسر داره نه اینکه نشه ، اما خیلی وقت گیره یعنی واسه شبیه سازی 8 خط باید کلی وقت بزاری  :اشتباه: 

حالا من سعی میکنم فقط همون مبحث نرم افزاری رو کامل توضیح بدم:
اول اینکه به چند تا برنامه نیاز دارید 
1 - VentaFax Multi-Line (http://www.ventafax.com)
2 - http://www.eltima.com/products/virtual-modem-pro/
3 - Hyper Terminal ! اگه از ویندوز XP استفاده می کنید که خودش داره و واسه ویندوز 7 از اینجا دانلودش کنید 

از اونجایی که این برنامه ها تریال هستند سعی کنید اونا رو روی VMWare نصب کنید اگه نخواستید یا کرکش رو داشتید که هیچی
با برنامه شماره 2 میتونید یک مودم مجازی روی سیستمتون بسازید و با برنامه شماره یک میتونید با اون مودم ارتباط برقرار کنید 
توضیح اینکه این برنامه ها با استفاده از پروتکل TCP/IP کار می کنند که شما یا باید از دوتا کامپیوتر استفاده کنید یا اینکه از VMWARE TEAM و LAN SEGMENT استفاده کنید (این رو میگم چون شبیه سازیتون واقعی تر می شه) . بعدش با هایپرترمینال میتونید شماره بگیرید ، DTMF رو تست کنید و اگه برنامه تون Voice هم داشت میتونید اون رو هم تست کنید .
با این پست کارتون رو شروع کنید . 
این برنامه ها خودشون help کاملی دارن و حتی لیست AT command ها رو تو راهنماشون دارن بازهم اگه سوال یا مشکلی بود بگید تا بیشتر توضیح بدم. :چشمک:

----------


## میلاد لطفی

سلام من یه سیستم تلفن گویا طراحی کردم با کنترل Tapiex و یه سیستم سانترال هم دارم ، حالا میخوام این تلفن گویا رو به یکی از داخلی های تلفن سانترال وصل کنم فقط مشکل اینجاست که برای انتقال تماس در تلفن سانترال باید حین مکالمه یکبار کلید قطع تلفن رو فشار بدیم و بعد شماره داخلی رو بگیریم . حالا من نیاز به یه at command  دارم که این کار رو برام شبیه سازی کنه . ممنون میشم اگه راهنمایی کنید . با تشکر

----------


## vbhamed

سلام
كاراكتر ! رو بفرستيد و 1 ثانيه صبر كنيد و بعد كد داخلي، اگر نشد با كاراكتر 1 و كاراكتر 9 تست كنيد

----------

